# Baggage tag



## Bob Apples (Jul 6, 2016)

I found this tag today in a railway dump. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2016)

That's pretty cool. It seams Mattison had a bunch of lines, name changes and partners over about a 60 year period. I couldn't tell when that was from but I'd guess in the 1900-10 area.
http://reflections.mndigital.org/cdm/ref/collection/mpls/id/23679


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks. Great info!


----------

